
Is Adblock Plus Violating the DMCA? (2016) - daro
http://blockadblock.com/adblocking/is-adblock-plus-violating-the-dmca/
======
daro
Related to: [https://blog.adguard.com/en/ad-blocking-is-under-
attack/](https://blog.adguard.com/en/ad-blocking-is-under-attack/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14990137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14990137)

